# Do you need to line your mold for MP?



## emilaid (Aug 23, 2010)

I use a silicone log mold for my MP soaps but it bows out at the sides which gives me an odd shaped soap, so I was thinking about using my wooden log mold.
However, I'm assuming that I would need to line it to stop the soap from sticking to it, but I'd just like to check to make sure  

Thanks


----------



## Hazel (Aug 23, 2010)

I've never used MP in a wooden mold but I think you'd have to line it. I think the MP would stick to the wood.


----------



## xraygrl (Aug 23, 2010)

yes, line your wood mold


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes line that wood mold otherwise that's a big mess!


----------

